# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  LOSSLESS.

## BiZ111

*Сжатие без потерь* (англ. *Lossless* data compression) — метод сжатия информации, при использовании которого закодированная информация может быть восстановлена с точностью до бита. При этом оригинальные данные полностью восстанавливаются из сжатого состояния. Этот тип сжатия принципиально отличается от сжатия данных с потерями. Для каждого из типов цифровой информации, как правило, существуют свои оптимальные алгоритмы сжатия без потерь.

Сжатие данных без потерь используется во многих приложениях. Например, оно используется во всех файловых архиваторах. Оно также используется как компонент в сжатии с потерями.

Сжатие без потерь используется, когда важна идентичность сжатых данных оригиналу. Обычный пример — исполняемые файлы и исходный код. Некоторые графические файловые форматы, такие как *PNG* или *GIF*, используют только сжатие без потерь; тогда как другие (TIFF, MNG) могут использовать сжатие как с потерями, так и без.

*Сжатие аудио:*
Apple Lossless — *ALAC* (Apple Lossless Audio Codec)
Audio Lossless Coding — также известен как *MPEG-4 ALS*
Direct Stream Transfer — *DST*
*Dolby TrueHD*
*DTS-HD* Master Audio
Free Lossless Audio Codec — *FLAC*
Meridian Lossless Packing — *MLP*
Monkey's Audio — Monkey’s Audio *APE*
*OptimFROG*
RealPlayer — *RealAudio Lossless*
Shorten — *SHN*
*TAK* — (T)om’s verlustfreier (A)udio (K)ompressor (нем.)
*TTA* — True Audio Lossless
*Wav*Pack — *Wav*Pack lossless
*WMA* Lossless — Windows Media Lossless


*Самый распространённый - формат FLAC. Делимся музыкой с высоким качеством звучания*

----------


## BiZ111

*Linkin Park - Meteora*
*2003*

США 
Nu-Metal 
FLAC
00:36:41





> 01 Foreword 
> 02 Don’t Stay 
> 03 Somewhere I Belong 
> 04 Lying From You 
> 05 Hit The Floor 
> 06 Easier To Run 
> 07 Faint 
> 08 Figure.09 
> 09 Breaking The Habit 
> ...




[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

